# Drop Checkers, Reagent mix and 4dKH solution...



## ulster exile (22 Oct 2007)

Having been guided by a good explanation of the Drop checker and the need for the 4dKH solution as a reference solution by Dave Spencer on TFF, I have a couple of questions.

My drop checker is a cheapie from Hong Kong.  I'm a right cheapskate, almost Scottish one might say... Anyhoo, it came with a "reagent" solution held in an API test tube  

My question is that this reagent solution is red/orange in colour and I understand that I need something with Bromo Blue in it.  I am putting my new blonde streaks to good use now as I'm guessing that the reagent should be blue in colour?

I don't have a PH test kit - can't find it at all, so until I get another one with Bromo Blue in it, will the reagent work instead?

Sorry and thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Dave Spencer (22 Oct 2007)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> Having been guided by a good explanation of the Drop checker and the need for the 4dKH solution as a reference solution by Dave Spencer on TFF, I have a couple of questions.



Woo Hoo! Somebody actually reads my posts.

Some of my drop checkers are cheapo eBay jobs with the orange reagent. You can use the orange reagent, but not with 4dKH. That reagent will show a pH drop of one and, therefore, CO2 at 30ppm, but I can`t remember what value of dKH you will need. 

I vaguely remember 6dKH being mentioned somewhere, but Iam not sure.

Dave.


----------



## ulster exile (23 Oct 2007)

Cheers Dave.  I think I'll just buy another ph test that uses Bromo Blue as at least I know it works with the 4dKH solution (which I now have). I was just eager to get started now that I have the 4dKH solution.

Ta muchly


----------

